# Obs aufnahme ruckelt obwohl es ingame flüssig läuft.



## Kloudd (12. März 2018)

*Obs aufnahme ruckelt obwohl es ingame flüssig läuft.*

Hey. Ich habe die letzten tage ein bisschen das Spiel ''Dragonball Xenoverse 2'' Gespielt und währenddessen mal aus lust und laune versucht das aufzunehmen per OBS. Es lief ingame PERFEKT und ich hatte keine leistungseinbußen. meine CPU Usage war nie über 75% und insgesamt war halt alles ganz gut. Als ich mir aber die aufnahme angeschaut habe, war diese extrem ''Stutterig'' also unanschaubar. 
Ich frage mich was der grund sein könnte.. denn es brachte nichts wenn ich meine derzeitig benutzte bitrate (25000) runtergeschraubt hatte. ich nehme in 1920x1080 auf und mit 60FPS. Ist meine CPU echt schon zu schlecht zum aufnehmen? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen irgendwie da das spiel ja auch nicht so anspruchsvoll ist...


----------



## Meph (13. März 2018)

*AW: Obs aufnahme ruckelt obwohl es ingame flüssig läuft.*

Moinmoin (und willkommen),

vielleicht liegt es einfach am Datenträger - also könnte deine Festplatte zu lahm sein, wenn du keine SSD benutzt. Wenn dazu noch auf der gleichen Platte gespeichert werden soll auf der auch das Spiel liegt, kann es schnell mal zu Engpässen kommen.

Falls du an deiner CPU zweifelst, benutz doch mal einen Codec, der eher die GPU statt CPU belastet. ([FONT=&quot]NVENC oder AMD VCE war das erste, was google ausspuckte)[/FONT]


----------



## shadie (13. März 2018)

*AW: Obs aufnahme ruckelt obwohl es ingame flüssig läuft.*

Nimmst du auf die gleiche Festplatte auf und spielst auf der gleichen und hast windows auch auf der gleichen?

Wenn ja.....mach das nicht.....führt zu dem Problem das du jetzt hast.

Windows + Games auf einer HDD/SSD Aufnahme auf eine andere HDD.


Zudem, warum eine Bitrate von 25000?
hast du mal geschaut was Youtube mit deiner tollen 25000er Bitrate macht?
Empfohlene Einstellungen fur die Upload-Codierung - YouTube-Hilfe


----------



## DooNeo (15. März 2018)

*AW: Obs aufnahme ruckelt obwohl es ingame flüssig läuft.*

Nimm doch mal auf einen USB-Stick/Externe Platte auf und versuche es evtl. mal mit Shadow-Play.


----------



## M3lmac (15. März 2018)

*AW: Obs aufnahme ruckelt obwohl es ingame flüssig läuft.*



DooNeo schrieb:


> evtl. mal mit Shadow-Play.



Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------

